# clutch adjustment/anyone?



## nozz (Nov 14, 2004)

my clutch isslipping any recommendations 98 4x4 5 speed
110k.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*Probably time to replace it. I don't know of any adjustment for a hydraulic clutch.*_


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

X2

While you're there be sure the rear main isn't leaking, this could cause premature clutch failure. If not get a *heavy duty* clutch if you wore that one out at 110k.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

nozz said:


> my clutch isslipping any recommendations 98 4x4 5 speed
> 110k.


At 110k I would think it could certainly be time for a new clutch, but have you checked the fluid level?


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

Fluid level in the clutch master cyl probably won't have an effect on clutch slippage, but if you tear into it might as well replace the rear main seal, even if it isn't leaking, as preventive maintenance. Be sure you have your flywheel resurfaced and replace the crankshaft pilot bushing/bearing.

BTW check for adequate free play at the clutch pedal. If there's no free play between the master cyl and the actuating rod off the clutch pedal, it could cause clutch slippage.

HTH & G'luck........ed


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ed Mc said:


> Fluid level in the clutch master cyl probably won't have an effect on clutch slippage, but if you tear into it might as well replace the rear main seal, even if it isn't leaking, as preventive maintenance. Be sure you have your flywheel resurfaced and replace the crankshaft pilot bushing/bearing.
> 
> BTW check for adequate free play at the clutch pedal. If there's no free play between the master cyl and the actuating rod off the clutch pedal, it could cause clutch slippage.
> 
> HTH & G'luck........ed



_*I considered replacing the rear oil seal on my 95 HB when I replaced the clutch. It still looked brand new and it would have been really hard to take off. I gave the seal to the man that bought my truck last year. X2 on the flywheel resurface and pilot bushing. I also replace both transmission seals.*_


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

110K..... either some drivers posting are hard on it, or I'm really easy on on it.


----------



## nozz (Nov 14, 2004)

no leaks,no smell all fluids are good. thought i would adjust the pedal according to the manual.i think im maxed out.will let you know how it is.
98 4x4 110k general maintenance so far its been a great truck,easy to work on for the novice just changed spark plugs and drive belts brake pads


----------



## frontera99 (Jul 3, 2005)

Clutch slipping at 110k?

...At that mileage I would expect a chevy or a ford's clutch to crap out, but not a small pickup like the fronty.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't touch the pedal adjustment, personally. The clutch system is hydraulic and doesn't require periodic adjustment, like a cable driven clutch. If you got 100K+ on it and it's slipping, it's time to bite the bullit and put a new clutch in it! 

Mileage has less to do with wearing of the clutch than does the environment, driving conditions and driving style to which the clutch is subjected. A vehicle that does a lot of commuting and stop and go driving will obviously wear a clutch faster than a vehicle that doea a lot of limited stop highway driving....just as aggressive driving will wear out a clutch quicker than someone who babies it. It also has little to nothing to do with the manufacturer of the vehicle. Just like brake pads, clutches wear out. When the lining is low, it's time to replace!


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> I wouldn't touch the pedal adjustment, personally. The clutch system is hydraulic and doesn't require periodic adjustment, like a cable driven clutch. If you got 100K+ on it and it's slipping, it's time to bite the bullit and put a new clutch in it!
> 
> Mileage has less to do with wearing of the clutch than does the environment, driving conditions and driving style to which the clutch is subjected. A vehicle that does a lot of commuting and stop and go driving will obviously wear a clutch faster than a vehicle that doea a lot of limited stop highway driving....just as aggressive driving will wear out a clutch quicker than someone who babies it. It also has little to nothing to do with the manufacturer of the vehicle. Just like brake pads, clutches wear out. When the lining is low, it's time to replace!



_*Well said smj.*_


----------



## nozz (Nov 14, 2004)

thanks for the input, nissan people.


----------

